# Turkey fryer



## lyndalou (Nov 16, 2014)

Yesterday, I watched Tricia Yearwood's cooking program. she had fried turkey on the menu. They used a fryer that used no oil. The turkey looked nice and crispy and cooked to just the right temp. Have any of you tried this type of cooker?


----------



## jennyema (Nov 16, 2014)

You can't fry anything without oil or some other fat.  Frying by definition means cooking food in fat.

It might have been one if those countertop convection oven thing.


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 16, 2014)

jennyema said:


> You can't fry anything without oil or some other fat.  Frying by definition means cooking food in fat.
> 
> It might have been one if those countertop convection oven thing.



No, they used it outdoors. I am only calling it a fryer, because that is what Lowes calls it.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 16, 2014)

I DVR a lot of cooking shows this time of year, and just watched the show you're referring too, lyndalou.  

It was misleading - they shouldn't have called it "fried" turkey.  She basted it in butter, put it into the cage, and lowered it into a turkey fryer with no oil.  So it was actually roasted, not fried.  They kept referring to it as fried, which was annoying. 

I wouldn't care for the ranch dressing injection she used, either.  I like my turkey to taste like turkey, maybe enhanced with some herbs, but not ranch dressing.  But I'll still watch Trisha's show.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 16, 2014)

Was it that infrared "fryer" they were using?  Call it the "Big Easy"?


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 16, 2014)

Hmmm....I don't know, they didn't show enough of it in the program.  Could have been.


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 17, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> I DVR a lot of cooking shows this time of year, and just watched the show you're referring too, lyndalou.
> 
> It was misleading - they shouldn't have called it "fried" turkey.  She basted it in butter, put it into the cage, and lowered it into a turkey fryer with no oil.  So it was actually roasted, not fried.  They kept referring to it as fried, which was annoying.
> 
> I wouldn't care for the ranch dressing injection she used, either.  I like my turkey to taste like turkey, maybe enhanced with some herbs, but not ranch dressing.  But I'll still watch Trisha's show.



Thanks, Cheryl. I was feeling kinda dumb there. You are absolutely right, it was roasted. I looked at Lowes ad once again and it needs propane gas to fire it up.

I agree that this ranch dressing thing does not appeal.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Nov 18, 2014)

Did it look like the following and if so PrincessFiona60 is correct in that it is The Big Easy.




Here is a bird I roasted in mine.


----------

